# 9 Punkte



## Lars95 (21. Februar 2010)

Hi liebe buffis 
Ich brauche nur noch 9 Skillpunkte für Schneiderei auf 450 aber nix erhöt meinen skill das einzige was ich nehmen kann sind die zauber- schwarztuch und mondtuch sachen und da sind die mats zu teuer oder zu lästig zu farmen hat wer vorschläge wie ich mein problem lösen kann danke im voraus


----------



## Dark_Lady (21. Februar 2010)

warten auf eventuelle neue rezepte bei Cataclysm - oder eben doch die mats farmen...

oooder - deinen Skill im Handelschannel anbieten - in der regel bringen die Kunden die Materialien mit...


----------



## Lars95 (21. Februar 2010)

Danke für den tipp ich werds veruschen


----------



## Spliffmaster (23. Februar 2010)

Da bin ich froh dass ich mein Schneidereiskill zu Anfang WotLk schon auf 450 geboxt habe ^^
Immer alles im /2 anbieten und irgendwann melden sich schon die Leute....so war es vor 1 Jahr! 
Denn die Schneidersachen sind auf t7 Niveau....und heute bekommt man t9 hinterher geworfen

Denke da musst du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und mit zaubertuch etc selbst vollskillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lars95 (25. Februar 2010)

Danke auch für diesen tipp hast wohl recht ich werd dann mal zaubertuch herstellen und kaufen


----------



## Leonyja (9. März 2010)

bin grad nicht mehr sicher, aber kommst du mit "eisige Tasche" nicht hoch? Die kannst du auch im AH verkaufen (Eredar so um die 40 Gold)
Kanns grad nicht prüfen, die Datenbank ist down.


----------



## clone1 (14. März 2010)

ich weiß sie ist grün, doch meiner meinung nach, ist es mittlerweile am günstigsten mit den 20er taschen zu skillen

ich hab es auch so getan, jenach realm und wochentag schwanken die preise zwischen 20-50g, zum teil kann man die taschen gewinnbringend unter die leute bringen.

Ansonsten einfach die twinks oder gilde oder andere freunde damit ausstatten.

auf jedenfall günstiger als die epic T7 sachen herzustellen die heute kaum noch jemand haben will und wenn dann zu einem preis, der unter dem herstellungspreis

Gruß


----------



## Logeras (15. März 2010)

Jupp mit den Frosttaschen(20 Plätze) kann man auf 450 skillen.  Brauchst zwar eine Menge Froststoff , aber die Taschen kann man gut verkaufen im AH. Kannst dir aber auch von deinen Gildenkollegen Stoff schicken lassen und Taschen herstellen.So hab ich es gemacht.


----------



## Leonyja (9. April 2010)

Logeras schrieb:


> Jupp mit den Frosttaschen(20 Plätze) kann man auf 450 skillen.  Brauchst zwar eine Menge Froststoff , aber die Taschen kann man gut verkaufen im AH. Kannst dir aber auch von deinen Gildenkollegen Stoff schicken lassen und Taschen herstellen.So hab ich es gemacht.




Ja - der beste und günstigste Weg.


----------



## Gerti (13. April 2010)

Logeras schrieb:


> Jupp mit den Frosttaschen(20 Plätze) kann man auf 450 skillen. Brauchst zwar eine Menge Froststoff , aber die Taschen kann man gut verkaufen im AH. Kannst dir aber auch von deinen Gildenkollegen Stoff schicken lassen und Taschen herstellen.So hab ich es gemacht.



Nur zu empfehlen, ist da aber jetzt nicht der 7 Tage CD drauf?


----------



## madmurdock (12. Juni 2010)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> warten auf eventuelle neue rezepte bei Cataclysm - oder eben doch die mats farmen...
> 
> oooder - deinen Skill im Handelschannel anbieten - in der regel bringen die Kunden die Materialien mit...



Bitte tus nicht. Auf fast jedem Server sind die Handschuhe eh zu Massen im AH fuer unter 100g. Keiner ist so bloed und schleppt dir danna uch noch die Mats an, die das 3fache kosten. Und wenn, isset n Vollidiot. Beiss also in den sauren Apfel und farm/kaufe dir die Mats fuer die Tuecher (dass Spezi Schneider 2 anstatt 1 rauskriegen, weisst du hoffentlich ;P)


----------



## Nymph (13. Juni 2010)

der thread is von februar Oo wenn er den schneiderskill bis jez noch net voll hat kann man ihm eh nimmer helfen...meine güte >.>


----------



## Deathranger2010 (29. Juli 2010)

xD ^^


----------



## Nerys Crin (30. Juli 2010)

die frage is doch lohnt es sich jetzt noch so viel gheld für die letzten punkte aus zu geben ... bald cata ...


----------



## Bismark72 (3. August 2010)

"Bald" ist wohl eher relativ. Du weißt auch nicht, ob Gold dann noch genausoviel wert ist.

Aber mal abgesehen davon, wenn Du die Punkte mit Taschen machst, dann sind die nicht wirklich teuer. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Kersyl (13. August 2010)

Falls du eifrig froststoff hast, Froststoff taschen^^


----------

